# Thuốc tăng vòng 1 Bust Ultra chính hãng: Công dụng và cách dùng



## Hà Văn Hương (1/9/21)

*Cách dùng mang lại hiệu quả nhất*
Thuốc nâng ngực Bust Ultra cần được sử dụng đúng cách để mang lại hiệu quả tốt nhất. cần tuân theo các hướng dẫn sau:

Thoa kem với lượng vừa đủ trong lòng bàn tay
Tiến hành thoa kem vào ngực bên trái trước theo chiều kim đồng hồ, massage nhẹ nhàng 5 phút và thay đổi chiều massage theo nhiều hướng khác nhau: từ dưới lên, từ ngoài vào và ngược lại
Cho kem vừa đủ vào lòng bàn tay và tiếp tục theo vùng ngực bên phải và massage tương tự
Sau đó massage đồng thời cả 2 bên ngực khoảng 5 phút
Để tăng tính hiệu quả, nên thoa 2 lần/ ngày vào buổi sáng sau khi dậy và buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ.
Nên kiên trì sử dụng đều đặn và massage trong lúc sử dụng. Sau khoảng 2 – 4 tuần sử dụng sẽ thấy kết quả thay đổi rõ rệt

*Lưu ý khi sử dụng thuốc nâng ngực Bust Ultra chính hãng*
Để phát huy được công dụng tốt nhất nên lưu ý các vấn đề sau trong khi sử dụng Bust Ultra:

Nằm ngửa khi ngủ, không nằm úp và các tư thế gây ép ngực
Kết hợp các bài tập massage vào sáng và tối để phát huy tối đa hiệu quả.
Bổ sung các loại thực phẩm đầy đủ dưỡng chất tốt cho phụ nữ như dầu đậu nành, dầu oliu, các loại ngũ cốc
Không dùng rượu bia và các loại chất kích thích
*Thuốc nâng ngực Bust Ultra có hiệu quả không?*
Các con số thống kê về sự hài lòng của khách hàng đã sử dụng sau đây sẽ giúp chị em giải đáp được thắc mắc trên. Có đến 89% khách hàng phản hồi nói rằng đã có những thay đổi rõ ràng trên cơ thể sau khi dùng 1 – 2 liệu trình. Thành phần thuốc tự nhiên đảm bảo sự an toàn khi sử dụng cho chị em. Bust Utra là giải pháp nâng ngực tại nhà nhanh chóng với chi phí tiết kiệm nhất cho phụ nữ hiện nay.

*Thuốc nâng ngực Bust Ultra chính hãng mua ở đâu?*
Để mua được *thuốc nâng ngực Bust Ultra chính hãng*, chị em nên đặt trực tiếp tại trang web của đại lý phân phối độc quyền.
Chú ý kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng sản phẩm trước khi thanh toán để không mua lầm hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng.

Hy vọng qua bài viết này, tăng ham muốn giúp bạn đọc biết được thuốc Bust Ultra là gì?
Mua Bust Ultra ở đâu? Giá bao nhiêu và những công dụng mà sản phẩm đem đến. Xin cảm ơn bạn đọc.


----------

